# H.J. Berry & Sons, Chipping Feb 2016



## mookster (Feb 22, 2016)

As soon as I saw this place it called out to me as somewhere I needed to see, if only for photos of the very strange multi-coloured conveyor system and machinery.

After taking the long way round to get in avoiding the locals whose houses overlook the factory at close range myself and Landie Man began a search for a way in, and after a bit of checking around found the way. A very enjoyable explore was had, it's not the biggest factory out there by any means and we probably missed some stuff in the outbuildings but after the efforts of the day and the day before we left in search of food, but not before dinging my leg quite badly on a tree after the branch I was using to help me over the fence snapped off in my hand.

History...the oldest part of HJ Berry's furniture manufacturing company was the old Kirk Mill which shut down in 1886 before being acquired for furniture making. The rest of the factory was built across the river at a later date, and in 2010 closed down after calling in administrators. At the time of the closure, HJ Berry was the country's oldest surviving furniture manufacturer and the owners turned down a £1million offer to save the company from shutting down for good.

The original Kirk Mill building is currently being redeveloped, whilst the main factory sits abandoned for the time being.













































































Afterwards we headed off in search of food and I highly recommend Tillotsons Arms in the village, very good food at very good prices and they welcome 'hikers, bikers, and muddy shoes' which was perfect for us on that particular day.

Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157662655457823 ​


----------



## tazong (Feb 22, 2016)

Quite a unusual explore that one - love the photo of the steps crossing and going the opposite way.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2016)

I love this! What a mad place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

Having seen this a few times now..it's intrigued me.the colours are amazing in here.great report mookster


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

That's mental! If you lick the wall do snosberries taste like snosberries? 
Thanks for sharing this crazy one!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2016)

Love the colour scheme,wonder if it was a fun place to work? Smashing set of shots.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 23, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Love the colour scheme,wonder if it was a fun place to work? Smashing set of shots.



Sadly, the bright colour scheme probably did nothing to quell the boring repetition of the job. There was an old time and motion film shot in a similar type of factory and although in B&W, the conveyors were quite something. Pity there isn't a colour video around of this place working, might be quite something. Obviously the different colours on the conveyor drop arms,are possibly there to help identify the different items being carried through the system. Unless the shift workloads were so slack, that the staff kept themselves occupied by painting the production equipment.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 23, 2016)

I love all the different colours in here! Beautifully photographed


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2016)

Proper Job Mook, Thanks


----------

